# Bone Scan-Need coding help



## Lehtonen (May 12, 2010)

I need to order a whole body scan via ultrasound for a patient who has prostrate cancer in order to see if it has spread.  Can anyone assist with finding the proper code as I am unable to obtain preauthorization from the insurance as we have to supply the code.

Thank You
Jeannie Lehtonen


----------



## johnv0329@yahoo.com (May 12, 2010)

*whole body bone scan - nuclear medicine*

A whole body bone scan is performed via nuclear medicine imaging (not ultrasound).  This study is often performed to rule out metastatic cancer.  The CPT code is 78306.  There is no whole body ultrasound imaging procedure.

John Varadi, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2010)

I agree a bone scan is a nuc med test and you use the bone ca code as the dx.


----------

